# Help ! I Wanna Buy Some Interesting Juice In Cpt That Doesn't Need To Be Delivered .



## hyphen (12/2/14)

Hi guys ! So I wanna go juice shopping tomorrow , I've tried most of the Liqua / Hangsen / Vape Africa / Vape Mob stuff . I've seen all the juice guys and online people that need time and deliver , but does anyone know of anywhere i can pop into and get some good juice from in Cape Town and surrounds . 

Thanks in advance .


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

In the Nothern Suburbs there is CapeVape. I think though that they have the same flavours as VapeMOB but I personally think that VapeMOB quality is better than CapeVape.

Also eciggies has a reseller here in the Cape, Benji is his name. He works in Town but lives in the Nothern Suburbs. https://eciggies.co.za/Agents . If I remember correctly he is cool with collections.

The other person who I highly recommend is Mark from Juicy Vapor. He charges premium prices but it is well worth it (R120 for 12ml). He has some really interesting flavours. If you PM me you email address I can forward you the pricelist he sent me. If you are a fan of coffee flavours then I highly recommend his caramel macchiatto. He allows for custom mixes so you can choose your nic level and pg/vg mix. He is based in hout bay and is available for collection after hours.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Order from Oupa at Vapour Mountain. He is in de Kaap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen (12/2/14)

I've got the Juicy Vapour pricelist , was waiting to find out from a friend if they were any good ... Thanks for the replies so far guys . I've also seen stuff at the ChinaTowns , just not sure if wanna be putting that in my body... lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Yes, try Benji (@Oupa) - info@vapourmountain.co.za / 083 388 1848. Their juices are great and prices are reasonable. Check out some reviews here:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain.473/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> In the Nothern Suburbs there is CapeVape. I think though that they have the same flavours as VapeMOB but I personally think that VapeMOB quality is better than CapeVape.
> 
> Also eciggies has a reseller here in the Cape, Benji is his name. He works in Town but lives in the Nothern Suburbs. https://eciggies.co.za/Agents . If I remember correctly he is cool with collections.
> 
> The other person who I highly recommend is Mark from Juicy Vapor. He charges premium prices but it is well worth it (R120 for 12ml). He has some really interesting flavours. If you PM me you email address I can forward you the pricelist he sent me. If you are a fan of coffee flavours then I highly recommend his caramel macchiatto. He allows for custom mixes so you can choose your nic level and pg/vg mix. He is based in hout bay and is available for collection after hours.


Invite him to the Cape Vape Meet with some of his juices for us to taste? And a few donations for the taste box? At those prices his juices have to be in the same league as Five Pawns!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, try Benji (@Oupa) - info@vapourmountain.co.za / 083 388 1848. Their juices are great and prices are reasonable. Check out some reviews here:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/vapour-mountain.473/



Didnt know Benji and @Oupa were one and the same.. My bad


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> He charges premium prices but it is well worth it (R120 for 12ml).



this gotta be really premium juice for that price, that would be 300 bucks for 30ml...that is almost the price class of 5Pawns @R350 for 30ml. And that is a premium juice with international recognition! So, would be nice to see some reviews of it soon.


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

yeah for a 33ml he charges R300 and also does 50ml and 100ml as well. Its an American company with a branch here. Everything is made to order and nothing is COTS


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

as @Matthee said, someone should contact him and invite to the CT vape meet. If it is really good, there would also be a market.


----------



## fred1sa (12/2/14)

Tried 5 of Juicy Vapors flavours and I can vouch that it is good! Just very expensive tho.


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

did some checking...looks like a real deal from the US. 
https://www.facebook.com/JuicyVaporSA


----------



## RIEFY (12/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Invite him to the Cape Vape Meet with some of his juices for us to taste? And a few donations for the taste box? At those prices his juices have to be in the same league as Five Pawns!


Not even close lol.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (12/2/14)

I can invite him if you guys insist.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

For me those prices are a total rip off. Would like to hear them justified. Can import gourmet, widely reviewed juices for far less. Have never seen Juicy Vapor juices even mentioned internationally.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I can invite him if you guys insist.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yes, please do. Would love to hear him explain the pricing and have the proof is in the pudding.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/2/14)

to be honest there is some juices which are ok and some which are horrible, but in my honest opinion its not worth the money






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Sorry, @hyphen, we sort of hijacked your thread. At least you got some answers AND some opinions.


----------



## fred1sa (12/2/14)

Matthee said:


> For me those prices are a total rip off. Would like to hear them justified. Can import gourmet, widely reviewed juices for far less. Have never seen Juicy Vapor juices even mentioned internationally.


http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/recommendations/
Two of his juices makes pbusardo's list. 
Don't see any five pawns tho.


----------



## RIEFY (12/2/14)

oops sorry

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ShaneW (12/2/14)

Benji / @Oupa from Vapour Mountain... His juices are absolutely delicious! 

Loving the Berry Blaze and VM4


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

Definitely going to give it try.. so many positive reviews how can one not..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hyphen (12/2/14)

All good , interesting information being exchanged , so do carry on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

You are aware of the Cape Vape Meet on Saturday? Lots of juices will be there for the tasting. Just post at this thread if you want to attend: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/cape-vape-meet-saturday-15-february-2014-at-14-30.760/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (25/2/14)

hyphen said:


> All good , interesting information being exchanged , so do carry on


Picked up some juice from LekkaVapors. got the Strapple Mint and a custom mix from @Tristan today! Awesome taste, other class of juice from Liqua. He is based in Monte Vista!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

